# Quelle version de Firefox pour Mac OS X 10.5.8 ?



## Stanley84 (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un Mac 10.5.8, processeur Intel, et j'ai des pbs de lenteur pour aller sur le net depuis que j'ai téléchargé une nouvelle version de Firefox. Est-ce mon Mac qui est trop vieux pour les nouvelles versions de Firefox? 

Si c'est le cas, je ne sais pas quelle ancienne version télécharger, ou à défaut, quel autre navigateur télécharger. 

Merci par avance pour votre aide, en espérant ne pas reposer une question déjà résolue. J'ai vérifié avant mais sais-t-on jamais, je débarque tout juste...


----------



## gmaa (25 Janvier 2013)

Stanley84 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un Mac 10.5.8, processeur Intel, et j'ai des pbs de lenteur pour aller sur le net depuis que j'ai téléchargé une nouvelle version de Firefox. Est-ce mon Mac qui est trop vieux pour les nouvelles versions de Firefox?
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Tu ne dis pas quelle est ta version.
La version 16.0.2 marche correctement sous 10.5.8


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Janvier 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> La version 16.0.2 marche correctement sous 10.5.8



Pareil pour moi, 16.0.2 fonctionne bien.


----------

